# Goth, anyone?



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2009)

*Please note: *I DO NOT mean stuff like Evanescence / ICP / HIM / Slipknot / Nightwish / Mindless Self Indulgence / Manson / etc teen-angst rock or metal. 
If you think that's what I'm talking about, please research your shit and gtfo.
____________________________________________________


Bauhaus, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Sisters of Mercy, Christian Death, 45 Grave, London After Midnight, Danse Society, Dead Can Dance, Faith and the Muse, Cruxshadows.

Who else likes this shit?
Surely I'm not the only furfag that does.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a five foot tall Bauhaus poster over my bed.
Yeah.
I'm gay like that.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Please note: *I DO NOT mean stuff like Evanescence / ICP / HIM / Slipknot / Nightwish / Mindless Self Indulgence / Manson / etc teen-angst rock or metal.
> If you think that's what I'm talking about, please research your shit and gtfo.
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> ...


 i gave some of the bands a look up, i persony don;t mind them. i hate poeple who consderer manson to be "goth" for fucks sake he is the biggest god damn doom cookie known to man kind and should be shot on sight.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 12, 2009)

^ about manson.

I knew a guy who had a fugly tattoo of manson on his back...the mesh shirt he wore just made it worse.

Never really got into Bauhaus, but I love Peter Murphy.   I also love Covenant, Switchblade Symphony, Delerium, and Lorenna Mckennitt.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

hehe, i have a pic of him attatched to my dart board, really i do XD


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 12, 2009)

I doubt they'd count as 'goth', but I know an industrial metal band called PAIN who make music that has a lot to do with death and darkness.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 12, 2009)

I need more Bauhaus. My favorite of theirs is Poison Pen.

I don't mind Manson's music, but I *hate* when people latch onto him as an excuse to go around with _"HIS LYRICS IS CONTROVERSHUL! LOOK AT HOW DARK AND GAWTHYK AND REBELLIUS I AM! FUCK THA WURLD!!! *middle finger*"_


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 12, 2009)

DiveBomberBat said:


> I doubt they'd count as 'goth', but I know an industrial metal band called PAIN who make music that has a lot to do with death and darkness.


Industrial isn't goth, but it's still pretty damn good.

"Goth" is more of a particular sound, with an 80s rock feel to it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 12, 2009)

Joy Division, Bauhaus, Tones on Tail, (is the Cure allowed?), Love & Rockets, Cocteau Twins, The Bolshoi, Clan of Xymox, and Red Lorry Yellow Lorry is as far as I go with the rock music.

Darkwave, EBM, and Industrial are a completely different story, although I prefer noise music above all these genres, along with No-Wave and Lo-Fi to No-Fi.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

hehe, i cannot stand his music or what he reprosent's. 
i am in the mood for some adema...


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 12, 2009)

I enjoy Marilyn Manson, although I hate the fact that my interest in him automatically labels me as a stereotype.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Industrial isn't goth, but it's still pretty damn good.
> 
> "Goth" is more of a particular sound, with an 80s rock feel to it.




Mmm....goth doesn't always have an 80's rock feel, though there is synth (the cure) and a lot of goth music came right on the heels of punk.   But you're missing out on some awesome music from Europe, Death metal, and ambient music that doesn't fit 'that particular sound'.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I need more Bauhaus. My favorite of theirs is Poison Pen.



I saw them live before they got back together and put that really shitty album together.
They were kind of stinky.

But you know.
I was all about that 80's goth stuff.
Virgin Prunes, Throbbing Gristle, Siouxsie, Bauhaus and then Alien Sex Fiend and all that crap.

Good times, man, good times.

By far, Peter Murphy's lyrics are still the most fun of any goth band.
I still know every word to Dark Entries.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol. I forgot all about Joy Division and Clan of Xymox. 
<- is dumb

Thanks for some of those I've never heard of. Have to look them up.


Isn't Adema some teen-angst Linkin Park type stuff, or screamo? I know I've heard of that before.
*Edit:* Looked them up on Youtube. "Linkin Park type stuff" it is, I guess.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 12, 2009)

DiveBomberBat said:


> I enjoy Marilyn Manson, although I hate the fact that my interest in him automatically labels me as a stereotype.



I like manson to a degree.  I think he's an idiot for letting Dita Von Tesse get away, but that's just me 

Then again at work because I like tool and nine inch nails i'm the resident Goth, and in a place where EVERYONE listens to Rhianna, you kind of stick out *L*.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

@Vaelarsa about Adema: Yes.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I like manson to a degree. I think he's an idiot for letting Dita Von Tesse get away, but that's just me
> 
> Then again at work because I like tool and nine inch nails i'm the resident Goth, and in a place where EVERYONE listens to Rhianna, you kind of stick out *L*.


 hehe i know how it feels, in my tafe calss thier all pop divas and gangstas and shit, i go thier in trench coat new rocks ect ect, and some of them have seen me play a gig with my band a while back. and we do alot od death and black metal lol.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 12, 2009)

Some times I go Funeral Goth, Just cuz i can pull it off, My girl hops around the different styles a bit


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Poet said:


> Some times I go Funeral Goth, Just cuz i can pull it off, My girl hops around the different styles a bit



Does that mean dressing up like Gomez Addams?
Because, I'm so there.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 12, 2009)

metalhead_wolfie said:


> hehe i know how it feels, in my tafe calss thier all pop divas and gangstas and shit, i go thier in trench coat new rocks ect ect, and some of them have seen me play a gig with my band a while back. and we do alot od death and black metal lol.



that's so fun!   I love tweaking with people's heads.  

Seven years ago there was a goth club that was having a fetish night as part of the hallowe'en weekend, but only if you were over 18 could you go in the basement where there was a body piercing demonstration going on.  some gangstas came downstairs, took a look at the room full of goths with Peter murphy on in the background, saw the guy suspended from cords attatched to pins in his back, then turned around and left without saying a word.   I laughed so hard.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Does that mean dressing up like Gomez Addams?
> Because, I'm so there.



Dude!  Yes!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 12, 2009)

*DiveBomberBat:* Lol. Well everything carries a stereotype. I mean, we're on a furry board, for christ's sake. Just have to have a tough enough spine to take it in stride.

*CAThulu:* Well, I listen to other stuff, too. Hell, _most_ of my music collection is techno or from old videogames. I just decided to bring up goth because it's rarer.
And I consider oldschool punk to have an 80s rockish feel, too.
I can't describe it. It's just something I think, when I think "80s music."

*jellyhurwhit:* Bauhaus has some pretty fun, poetic lyrics. I like Assemblage 23's (different genre, but who cares) for that same reason.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> that's so fun! I love tweaking with people's heads.
> 
> Seven years ago there was a goth club that was having a fetish night as part of the hallowe'en weekend, but only if you were over 18 could you go in the basement where there was a body piercing demonstration going on. some gangstas came downstairs, took a look at the room full of goths with Peter murphy on in the background, saw the guy suspended from cords attatched to pins in his back, then turned around and left without saying a word. I laughed so hard.


 gahaha epic wins for the goth and metal kids ^.^

I am getting an anti christ tatooe'd on my back when i can and then getting a steel bar peicing put through all 4 points hehe.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm basically just in this thread to plug *Miasma And The Carousel Of Headless Horses* because they're amazing pretty much. 

Sample the music. Buy the music. Be converted. Oh god.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

What does Metal have to do with Goth?


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 12, 2009)

Vael:  Old video games?  Really??  Awesome!  It's too bad that goth has become rarer.  We're not seeing a lot of baby bats anymore.  just emos.   But I know what you mean with music that it has a 'certain sound to it'.   Early 80's music (the crappy stuff anyway) I always attribute to my home town.  For example...Supertramp.  Nails on a chalkboard have the same reaction to me as playing Supertramp, but it always reminds me of early 80's music.

btw...Ever see that south park episode where people kept mixing up the goth kids with the 'vampires' in the school?  Freakin hysterical *G*.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 12, 2009)

metalhead_wolfie said:


> gahaha epic wins for the goth and metal kids ^.^
> 
> I am getting an anti christ tatooe'd on my back when i can and then getting a steel bar peicing put through all 4 points hehe.



It was definately a win for our side that day.

That tattoo plan isn't going to help with the Mansonite stereotype you know


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> What does Metal have to do with Goth?


 over here where i is, the metal and gothic cultre clash with each other , not in a bad way it just means where you see goth kids, thier is always metal kids and vice versa.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> It was definately a win for our side that day.
> 
> That tattoo plan isn't going to help with the Mansonite stereotype you know


 it has nothing to do with manson lol, i am know as eather bloodsucker or anti-christ by my goth and metal buddies, becuase i like tob ite and draw blood, and my first style of makeup i did involved a fuckton of anit christs lol


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

metalhead_wolfie said:


> over here where i is, the metal and gothic cultre clash with each other , not in a bad way it just means where you see goth kids, thier is always metal kids and vice versa.



Maybe in fashion.
But Goth is dead, man, and deathrockers are the only ones still playing out the old thing.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Maybe in fashion.
> But Goth is dead, man, and deathrockers are the only ones still playing out the old thing.



GOTH NEVER DIES MAN!

It just...kinda bursts into flames when the sun rises?


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> GOTH NEVER DIES MAN!
> 
> It just...kinda bursts into flames when the sun rises?



No.

That's Einsturzende Neubauten, and they're basically just a series of cool tattoos that ugly people have.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Maybe in fashion.
> But Goth is dead, man, and deathrockers are the only ones still playing out the old thing.


 the goth will never die, ntohing can touch it it shall never die.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Maybe in fashion.
> But Goth is dead, man, and deathrockers are the only ones still playing out the old thing.


 And it has nothing to do with fashoin, thier are just not many of us around and we all get along with each other...usualy.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 12, 2009)

> What does Metal have to do with Goth?


I'm wondering the same thing.


My school was filled with white trash, rednecks, mallcores, and emos.
I can't remember how many times I've had this conversation:
_"Jessica, did you get that skirt from Hottopic? OMG I LOVE THEM!"
"No, I got it from Walmart. Ten bucks. Isn't it awesome?"
"... But... you're a GOTHIC! What the fuck is wrong with you?"
_
*CAThulu: *Yes. Mostly NES, to be specific. Guardian Legend, Lifeforce, Contra, Mega Man 2, Metroid, Tetris, Abadox, you name it.
And yeah, emos, vampire-wannabes, and lolitas.

That episode was fucking funny.
_"Alright Count Fagula. You go do that."_
I was actually reading a Gloom Cookie comic that was making fun of the same thing. Some girl claiming to be a "Vampire Queen," trying to impress / intimidate people at a goth club.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.
> 
> 
> My school was filled with white trash, rednecks, mallcores, and emos.
> ...


 
I am not talking in an appearance sense, i am just saying you would see group of poeple from both cultres mingling with one another.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm sure Rilvor would be cumming buckets over this thread.
Thank God he's fucking gone.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> _*"Jessica, did you get that skirt from Hottopic? OMG I LOVE THEM!"
> "No, I got it from Walmart. Ten bucks. Isn't it awesome?"
> "... But... you're a GOTHIC! What the fuck is wrong with you?"*_


*ROFL*  Gods.  That's the sad thing.  A lot of people think that hot topic is the only place to get goth-style clothing.  I got an awesome crushed velvet dress from the Goodwill, of all places 



Vaelarsa said:


> *CAThulu: *Yes. Mostly NES, to be specific. Guardian Legend, Lifeforce, Contra, Mega Man 2, Metroid, Tetris, Abadox, you name it.
> And yeah, emos, vampire-wannabes, and lolitas.



You too, eh?  Here....give this a shot.  It's the Minibosses, playing a rock version medley of Mega Man.



Vaelarsa said:


> That episode was fucking funny.
> _"Alright Count Fagula. You go do that."_
> I was actually reading a Gloom Cookie comic that was making fun of the same thing. Some girl claiming to be a "Vampire Queen," trying to impress / intimidate people at a goth club.



Yeah...cause that NEVER happens *L*.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 12, 2009)

Actually, on the "ONLY ONE MUSIC STYLE" train of thought, I actually made fun of it a couple days ago.
I've had mallcores get on my case about pop and game music, before.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2640385


*Metalhead_wolfie:* I have friends that are (actually, all but like 2 of my friends are) not goth, but just because I talk to those people, doesn't mean I'm going to include them in congratulations when something good or funny happens regarding the goth fandom / subculture / whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Goth is so shit nowadays.
All the real "goths" are just hanging with Genesis P. Orridge giving him countless dollars to have him berate them.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Actually, on the "ONLY ONE MUSIC STYLE" train of thought, I actually made fun of it a couple days ago.
> I've had mallcores get on my case about pop and game music, before.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2640385
> ...


 
Well i am sure it varies from country to country.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

metalhead_wolfie said:


> Well i am sure it varies from country to country.



Oh yeah.
Australia.
But you guys don't really have anything real.
Everything that's real in your country gives you cause to be one of the most racist countries on Earth.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

yes i get called racist so what? i am allowed to have my opinoins, if i do not want my area taken over by asians, i'll fucking say so.

Australia is not a bad country. and everything is as rel as anywhere else. just veiws and opinoins differ.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 12, 2009)

How the heck does Dead Can Dance still be classified as goth? I will never get it.


But yeah no one talk about Voltaire or I'm gonna flip a bitch.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> How the heck does Dead Can Dance still be classified as goth? I will never get it.
> 
> 
> But yeah no one talk about Voltaire or I'm gonna flip a bitch.


 
Cabaret Voltaire is good. Voltaire is descent, but I think he is like the Richard Cheese of goth music.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 12, 2009)

I love Goth music, but I can't adorn the fashon anymore (Unless I am going to a club to chill with my buddies).

Too many faggots desecrating the Goth subculture..Highschool and Freshman College students.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 13, 2009)

Still into the goth culture myself.., quite a pain to be written off as emo though. It's like, looking dark and listening to 'evil' music qualifies as emo now I guess.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Still into the goth culture myself.., quite a pain to be written off as emo though. It's like, looking dark and listening to 'evil' music qualifies as emo now I guess.



Or dressing in the clothes when you do nbot know shit about goth qualifies as Goth.

>.>


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 13, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I love Goth music, but I can't adorn the fashon anymore (Unless I am going to a club to chill with my buddies).
> 
> Too many faggots desecrating the Goth subculture..Highschool and Freshman College students.


 
That is why I am not a member of the subculture.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> What does Metal have to do with Goth?


 
Very little, except for they get mistaken for one another a lot.

I don't listen to goth, so none.  btw, who the fuck considers Evanesence goth? XD lol


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 14, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Very little, except for they get mistaken for one another a lot.
> 
> I don't listen to goth, so none.  btw, who the fuck considers Evanesence goth? XD lol



Poser teens do who want to be all dark and "goffik" while going to buy Slipknot t-shirts at Hot Topic while drinking a cafe mocha with extra sugar.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha, I find the sperit of the group defines the truth in them, a group of darkened assholes can be goth, life wears you, and the results come naturally, If you fake it you are fake


----------



## Jelly (Aug 14, 2009)

Poet said:


> Haha, I find the sperit of the group defines the truth in them, a group of darkened assholes can be goth, life wears you, and the results come naturally, If you fake it you are fake



you have did a lot for this thrd and i thank ou


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 14, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Poser teens do who want to be all dark and "goffik" while going to buy Slipknot t-shirts at Hot Topic while drinking a cafe mocha with extra sugar.


 
Which annoys the hell out of me. Goth and Metal are two different things, damnit!  I don't mind the whole Goth style itself, though.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 14, 2009)

I wear alot of metal band shirts and black in general.  The one of the kids at the summer school I worked at started calling me Ms. Goth XD


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 14, 2009)

k yeah you go tme *raises hand*


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 14, 2009)

The Cure.
Jesus on Extasy.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 15, 2009)

The last time I stepped into Hot Topic was about five years ago, and everything in there looked retarded. I was having a hard time not to crack up all the crap they had, and how much they cost.

As for being goth, meh. Other than enjoying stuff that's related death and what not, I wouldn't really consider myself goth.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 15, 2009)

I tolerate Hot Topic for the sole reason that I can buy gloves and spikes there. Absolutely everything else is overpriced, retarded, or totally corporate and anti-goth.

I saw a fucking jacket on sale for $80. -.-


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

Trivium is the goth store around here, Its mostly hard goth stuff, Looks great!


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 15, 2009)

Dead Can Dance is the shit.

But I'm not goth. I don't listen to music enough.. or something.
Plus, I like wearing tie dye. I think that's an automatic disqualification.


----------



## Aden (Aug 15, 2009)

So do goth artists make good music?

Not talking about lyrics. I'm wondering if their instrumental writing is worth listening to.


----------

